# Problemas con sonido, ALSA

## v4char

No me funciona el sonido en gentoo con i3wm

```
linux ~ # uname -a

Linux linux 4.9.16-gentoo #4 SMP Mon May 8 02:01:42 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
linux ~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aae0
```

```
linux ~ # aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

surround21:CARD=PCH

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

surround21:CARD=HDMI

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=HDMI

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=HDMI

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=HDMI

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=HDMI

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=HDMI

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

```

```
linux ~ # cat /home/v4char/.asoundrc 

defaults.pcm.card 0

defaults.ctl.card 0
```

```
v4char@linux ~ $ pulseaudio

E: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.

E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="1" name="pci-0000_01_00.1" card_name="alsa_card.pci-0000_01_00.1" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.

E: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.

E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="0" name="pci-0000_00_1b.0" card_name="alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.

```

Si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias, un saludo v4char.

----------

## cameta

https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495550

Parece un problema parecido a este.

----------

## v4char

 *cameta wrote:*   

> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495550
> 
> Parece un problema parecido a este.

 

He probado con pulse audio y nada.

----------

## cameta

Si tienes problemas con pulse audio consulta la wiki. Cualquiera de esas cosas podría dar problemas,

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

----------

## Fitap

Que te arroja el comando

```

aplay -l

```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Revisaste ya con alsamixer que no este en mute?

----------

